# VermaPlex Soil Amendment



## wjcsj (May 17, 2018)

Hey everyone, I found this product, VermaPlex, at my local farm supply store and it looks pretty interesting. What are your thoughts on this, worth a try?

"A concentrated all natural microbial soil amendment as well as a plant probiotic liquid. Derived from Black Castings, and then inoculated with Endo & Ecto Mycorrhizal fungi, liquid humate, North Atlantic soluble sea kelp, yucca extract, and amino acids. Contains living biological beneficial organisms."

http://www.7springsfarm.com/vermaplex-1-gallon/


----------

